# What class to enter.



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

at crufts.

Owen was 7 in july. We haven't been to many champ shows this year but he qualified for crufts by coming 3rd at his first attempt at veteran classes at champ shows. He has not won out of the post grad class yet which is what I would normally enter him in at crufts.

His breeder said to put him in limit but its always a massive class usually 30+ entries. If I put him in veteran he will go up against all the big champions and at only 7 1/2 I don't think he will do anything.

What would you do?


I wanted to make this a poll

The choices are 
1) put him in veteran and let him take his chance

2) put him in post grad

3) put him in limit despite the big entries

4) put him in both veteran and post grad


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Would you beable to enter both then see what you feel like doing on the day?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to enter before hand. If I enter him in both classes then don't both with the veteran class which is the first class in the ring then he will be counted as absent and will not be able to compete in his other class.

The also problem I have is I will be also taking Button my racing greyhound for the racing and coursing greyhound bitch class. Should be fun as she's not been shown since 2008 so for 18 months. The greyhounds are in hall 5 the whippets hall 4 so I don't want my classes to clash as the only person with me will be OH and he can't handle Owen and wont handle Button:angry:


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Id put him in post grad if he hasnt won out of it , and just do that one class with him as you say all the CH will be in veteran


----------



## rosabuzard (Dec 27, 2009)

maybe 2...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

IMO he's too old for post grad. i'd put him in Veteran , yes you'll get Champions in there but so what. have a day out and enjoy it.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm with Dexter put him in Vet class, if he is in PG and the judge asks his age, it "may" influence him thinking the dog is 7 and yet not out of PGD, also he may be up against younger dogs that have been doing well, what ever you decide, enjoy it.

Mo


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree - veteran. Post grad will have lots of younger dogs moving up and this may affect his chances. Even if there are a lot of Champs in veteran he will at least be up against those comparable in age. Just have fun - and think about the shopping too


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with putting him in veteran as his age will go against him in the PG class.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shopping who mentioned shopping ?? lol. i can't wait. i've even entered already lol


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

dexter said:


> shopping who mentioned shopping ?? lol. i can't wait. i've even entered already lol


I look forward more to the shopping at Crufts more than the showing, can't wait


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

basi said:


> I look forward more to the shopping at Crufts more than the showing, can't wait


lol oh yes. we're thurs this year hope its not too crowded..........................

this year we have a decent judge .................


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

dexter said:


> lol oh yes. we're thurs this year hope its not too crowded..........................
> 
> this year we have a decent judge .................


I hate it when we are on a weekend day so glad it is a Friday.

Our judge is a better one than last year thank goodness, at least he knows something about our breed apart from the fact they have prick ears and a curly tail


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

lol I have not bothered this year, bit sad about it as this is the 1st time in many years I have not been there with any of my dogs, but sadly I know exactly where all the top honours will probably going in my breed this time around, so I have not bothered entering, done myself a favuour too all that spending wow hubby is well pleased lol. plus my back is still bad the day would have killed me. hope all of you going have successful days and always remember you will be taking the best dog home with you.

mo


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> I agree - veteran. Post grad will have lots of younger dogs moving up and this may affect his chances. Even if there are a lot of Champs in veteran he will at least be up against those comparable in age. Just have fun - and think about the shopping too


What shopping I never get chance to do any shopping with 2 differnt breeds entered I spend most of my time running between halls 4 and 5 as Button will be in racing and coursing greyhound bitch.

At least if I just put Owren in veteran it will be the first class and he will be finished for the day I'll not have to worry about missing his class. I think greyhounds will be 2nd in the ring after elkhounds as I think greyhounds were first last year. Mind you they don't always change it. The last time I took them both I was in the ring with owen when the greyhound bitches were being judged Ben had to show Button for me. Mind you he did a good job 3rd out of 14 at her first ever show.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Freyja said:


> What shopping I never get chance to do any shopping with 2 differnt breeds entered I spend most of my time running between halls 4 and 5 as Button will be in racing and coursing greyhound bitch.
> .


No shopping  I love the shopping. I take OH just so he can carry things. I do a quick once around the ring - or twice if I'm lucky...then its off to the stands with my credit card


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

alaun said:


> No shopping  I love the shopping. I take OH just so he can carry things. I do a quick once around the ring - or twice if I'm lucky...then its off to the stands with my credit card


This year we went round the stalls as I ent without my dog I only had the racing greyhound entered and she came nto season in february and stayed in season for 6 weeks. I'd already booked a day off work and got her passes so we went with her and had a lovely day watching the whippet judging and just hanging around with our breeder and doing a bit of shopping.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Owen has now been entered in veteran dog as a friend told me before now their has not been many entered into veteran as they are the first classes and it makes for a long day for older dogs.


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

I would definately have said the veteran class - as long as he enjoys his day out - it doesn't matter how many champions are entered in there. 

Last year at Crufts I was in Open dog with 18 entries, my boy got 3rd behind the CC and RCC winner - 1st, 2nd, 3rd or Res were not champions. (Although 1st, 2nd & my boy all had 2 CC's)


----------

